# It is going to snow!



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

I am counting my chickens before they hatch, and I am really excited about the snow storms that are moving towards northern colorado. I even asked for next monday and tuesday off work to ski! We/I need this snow in a major way.


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

Its not going to now that you jinxed it. you should be out washing your car, wearing shorts and eating ice cream.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Sunday looks good. 'bout time. The seven we got throughout the day on Monday made for the best day I've had this season.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

And you should be scouting the shit since there isn't any snow...


----------



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

Mike, we live in Colorado. What shit do you think hasn't been already thoroughly scouted? Clear Creek is frozen solid at 6000'. I scouted Jasper Creek for my first time the other day, while crossing it on my splitboard. Wyoming probably has some fun scouting missions, but I think I'll save my road trips and go snowboard.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Cutch, how's the van working out? The Skamper is officially on the road!

Slope-side lodging at the Jane


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Finally!

Here's the Sat photo and I really like that huge mass that's coming ashore in NorCal and WA/OR.



I know everyone's champing at the bit but a word of caution - be careful out there folks, remember that there's not going to be much under the new pow we'll have except for sugar snow base, rocks and stumps. I've seen some nasty stuff happen when we get the first real big dump late in the season.

Be safe out there!

-AH


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

My folks live in Washington, and they have a couple feet in the back yard. But, I washed my car this morning just in case.

Dave, I hope we see you guys this weekend.


----------



## one_elk (Jun 10, 2005)

It is indeed going to snow and snow alot It is my prediction that the areas south of I-70 are going to receive snow amounts significantly above average from the second week of February through the 23rd of April. They may say you can’t predict that far out we shall see…..


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

I am going into the white room for a few days, hold my calls!

nice rig dave. nice graph andy.

here we go.


----------



## powdahound76 (Jul 20, 2006)

I am in the white room. I am wearing this wierd white coat. It is freakin hard to type with my toes. I cant find my hands for some reason. I keep telling that dork with his clipboard I just need a long day with snow over my knees and I wont be so incoherent and tangental. Until the next dry spell..... Looks like the Avy rose is maturing to red a little today and probably a lot more by morning. Is there anyone who can reset my shoulder if I pop it out to get out of this damned thing? 
BE SAFE!!!


----------



## Cphilli (Jun 10, 2010)

I'd say at least 10 inches fell on my snow removal areas over night. Probably 12-14 on the hill. Can't wait for first tracks!


----------



## powdahound76 (Jul 20, 2006)

Oh baby. We went out this am. Stayed on low angle terrain, 25 degrees max. Stayed in the trees to avoid the wind. In meadows and approx. 20 degree slopes we had widespread collapsing and cracks propagating as far as 60 feet. Skiing wasnt epic, but the best I have had all year. Felt good to get some touring and a little skiing. I think tomorrow is gonna be great too.
Be Careful!


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

It snowed....people died. While riding the WP chairs this weekend I was pointing out large fractures in the snow under the chairlift at the resort and saying avalanches were going to happen. I didn't think that 2 of the three deaths yesterday would be inbounds. One 13 y.o. skiing a closed run at Vail, one man skiing trees at WP. Yikes. Peace be with them. Think twice before you ski trees or duck ropes in bounds right now. Andy and Powdahound had sound warnings.


----------



## Cphilli (Jun 10, 2010)

Another foot of pow this morning, lets hope we are settling in for a snowy spring...


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

NOAA has changed their outlook for the spring, they are now predicting above average temperatures and below average moisture for Feb-April...........not good, not good at all.

Weather: Dry spring? « Summit County Citizens Voice


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

oooohhhhhhh it snowed! anyone who went to RMNP, IPWA, or eldora today got it good......

that is all.


----------



## kengore (May 29, 2008)

50" of light fluffy podwer in Pinecliffe this morning!


----------



## Wivecaca (Nov 29, 2011)

so, the "snow crisis" has finally ended, right?


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Wivecaca said:


> so, the "snow crisis" has finally ended, right?


No. The snow didn't fall on the mountains (the sources for our rivers), it fell in the foothills. Some of the small creeks that run into the Platte may see a good bump from this, but these low elevation creeks are not going to help the major basins.


----------



## powdahound76 (Jul 20, 2006)

Oh but it is falling now. Went to BP yesterday AM planning on a nice tour and 2-4 inches possibly. Found about 8" of fluff and had a great time. The snow underneath was fast, several rocks poking through, but it was great. Best pow day of the season. Working all weekend and heading out again next week.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

I-70 is closed all over the place, I hope we get a good bump in the snowpack from this storm.


----------



## powdahound76 (Jul 20, 2006)

I70 clear from Gtown up was slick and drifting, piles of snow moving onto the roadway early this am. Skiing at Loveland was great. Freaking cold. Had a guy on my 6th run tell me my nose was as white as the snow! Cant wait till my next day off work.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

The closed highways turned me back from loveland this morning, but Eldo had a foot of fresh and might have been my nicest day of the year. Kinda sucked to detour to golden first.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

Dave Frank said:


> The closed highways turned me back from Keystone. this morning, but Eldo had a foot of fresh and might have been my nicest day of the year. Kinda sucked to detour to golden first.


they turned him back on his way to keystone, not loveland. loveland sucks, nothing there but slow lifts and wind. It was the worst day of my life today, but I am going to bed in 5 minuets, and I will be skiing from about 3am-7pm for the next 3 days. then, it is back to bed for a day. and we'll do it all over again, unless the sun comes out.

damn that was fun.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Bob have you had a bad experience on the mountain as well as on the road?


I thought you were die hard loveland. Must have been bad to get you rewording my quote to Keystone.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

No Dave, he's just trying to keep people out


----------

